# Field PG M3 Gefährlich unter Spannung



## kleinesa (9 September 2010)

Wir haben seit kurzem das neue Field PG M3

Nach einigen Tagen bemerkten die Benutzer ein kribbeln , wenn metallische Teile des PGs 
berührt werden .(Schrauben am Griff, Metallteile von Steckern u.s.w.)

Eine Messung der metallischen Teile gegen Erde ergab eine Spannung von ca 100V AC , bei
eingestecktem Netzeil.

Bei einem zweiten original Netzteil war die gleiche Erscheinung.

Eine nähere Untersuchung nach VDE0701/702 , Berührungsstrom , ergab einen Wert der 
deutlich unter dem vorgeschriebenen Wert von 0,5mA lag. Gemessen wurde 0,07mA.

Frage: Ist das für euch in Ordnung , wenn man beim Berühren des PGs ein kribbeln spürt?

Hat jemand eine ähnliche Erscheinung?

Übrigens die Zeiten des robusten Gehäuses vom alten Field PG sind Geschichte.
Das M3 ist deutlich leichter , macht keinen robusten Eindruck , eher was für Reisende.
Bei unserm Gerät ist schon der Handgriff defekt.
Der Batteriefach - Deckel wird sehr leicht unabsichtlich gelöst , die Batterie bleibt dann beim
aufnehmen des Gerätes auf dem Tisch liegen , peinlich beim Batteriebetrieb.
Was will man auch verlangen , für den Preis. 

W.S.

PS:"vorgeschriebenner Wert 25mA" war natürlich falsch, geändert auf 0,5mA
W.S.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 September 2010)

Da habt ihr die Option Wake-Up-Current dazu bestellt. Die hilft beim wachhalten wenn die IBN mal wieder etwas länger dauert.


----------



## IBFS (9 September 2010)

kleinesa schrieb:


> Übrigens die Zeiten des robusten Gehäuses vom alten Field PG sind Geschichte.
> Das M3 ist deutlich leichter , macht keinen robusten Eindruck , eher was für Reisende.
> Bei unserm Gerät ist schon der Handgriff defekt.
> Der Batteriefach - Deckel wird sehr leicht unabsichtlich gelöst , die Batterie bleibt dann beim
> ...



Danke für die Info - leider ein Argument mehr gegen das M3 - ich hatte es eigentlich schon auf der Wunschliste




Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Da habt ihr die Option Wake-Up-Current dazu bestellt. Die hilft beim wachhalten wenn die IBN mal wieder etwas länger dauert.



Ich finde das eigentlich nicht lustig sonder eher Pfusch.
Seit wann ist es akzetabel das überhaupt Spannung auf
dem Gehäuse ist. Ich finde das äußerst unangenehm.

Frank


----------



## Air-Wastl (9 September 2010)

Ich hab das M3 seit ca 4 Wochen in gebrauch und mir ist nichts
der gleichen aufgefallen. 

MFG


----------



## kleinesa (17 September 2010)

*Alles ganz normal*

https://www.automation.siemens.com/...ow.aspx?PageIndex=1&PostID=236454&Language=de


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2010)

Vielleicht sollte Siemens wie Appel mit den iPHONE 4 handhaben, da beim
Telefonieren die umlaufende Antenne kurzgeschlossen werden kann, hat
das ding keinen Empfang. Da sich so viele nutzer darüber beschwert haben
wurde Kostenlos, von Apfel ein Bumper geschickt. Durch diesen wird dann
vermieden das die Antenne mit der Hand Kurzgeschlossen wird.

Ich finde Siemens sollte an alle nutzer des Field PG's Gummihandschuhe
ausliefern und die Welt ist dann wieder in Ordnung.




> Gynäkologische-Handschuhe
> 
> Naturkautschuklatex
> Ellenbogenlang
> ...


 






und nach Feierabend kann mann da noch ganz andere Schweinereien mit machen...


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 September 2010)

kleinesa schrieb:


> Der Batteriefach - Deckel wird sehr leicht unabsichtlich gelöst , die Batterie bleibt dann beim
> aufnehmen des Gerätes auf dem Tisch liegen , peinlich beim Batteriebetrieb.


 
Absolute Zustimmung. Aus diesem Grunde habe ich nach einem solchen Thread gesucht.

OK, vom Design könnte jemand das Ding aus einem klingonischen Warbird entwendet haben, die Akkuklappe ist aber ein absoluter Witz.

Nachdem man (ich) am Schreibtisch einige Stunden an einem Projekt gearbeitet hat, welches zyklisches Speichern nicht unbedingt unterstützt ( ja, bei mir läuft auch Fremdsoftware auf dem PG ), und die Chause dann an der Anlage weiterführen will, ist es UNGEMEIN ERHEITERND die Klappe inclusive Akku auf dem Schreibtisch zu entdecken, nachdem man sein 6000€ Gerät angehoben hat.

Ansonsten verrichtet das Ding seinen Dienst - ob ich es aber nach 7 Jahren Industrieeinsatz noch meinem Kollegen weiterreichen kann ( wie mein altes P4 ) wage ich zu bezweifeln.


P.S.: Helmut, Gruß an die Spargel und Hühnerstadt  - aus der Stadt der drei Hasen.


----------



## Verpolt (21 September 2010)

Laut Siemens Forum



> Beim Einsatz von zweipoligen Netzteilen können sich metallische Teile des Rechnergehäuses durch die kapazitive Kopplung auf maximal die* halbe Netzspannung* aufladen. *Das ist Stand der Technik* und stellt weder einen Defekt oder Mangel des Produkts dar.



Ich kotz Knochen *ROFL*

Stand der Technik *ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*


----------



## Perfektionist (21 September 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Stand der Technik


Dann geh zum VDE und erklär denen das. Oder fang selbst an, Normen zu schreiben. Tatsache ist, dass das Gerät definiert auf 115V-Potenzial liegt und nicht etwa durch Streu- oder sonstig mehr oder weniger zufälliger parasitäre Kapazitäten auf einem Potenzial zwischen 0 und 230V. _Das_ interessiert die Norm-Fuzzies. Dass das mit einem erhöhten Körperableitstrom erkauft wurde (und den spürt man, nicht die Spannung), das wissen die beim VDE noch nicht. Und im Labor von Siemens war wohl noch keiner gut genug geerdet, dies als unangenehm zu empfinden. Jawohl: UNANGENEHM! Der Stand der Technik wird eingehalten, nach einer daraus resultierenden Ergonomie muss nun noch erstmal gefragt werden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 September 2010)

mann sollte auch mal daran denken das es zu Sekundärunfällen kommen
kann. Obwohl mann es nicht darf, arbeiten doch Automatisierer bei der
IBN bei geöffneteten Schutztüren oder überbrückten Sicherheitsein-
richtungen. Wenn ich mir überlege, das ich ein Schlag bekomme und ziehe
reflexartig die Hand weg und lange dann in einen Fräser.

So etwas gehört nicht in die Werkstatt, das Gerät ist mit solchen Eigen-
schaften unbrauchbar und Gefährlich.


----------



## Perfektionist (21 September 2010)

Ich versuche mir gerade vorzustellen, wie Helmut auf dem XYZ-Tisch der Fräse sein PG stehen hat 

Aber die meisten Unfälle wird das Gerät an sich erleiden, wenn es vor Schreck fallen gelassen wird :shock:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 September 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ich versuche mir gerade vorzustellen, wie Helmut auf dem XYZ-Tisch der Fräse sein PG stehen hat
> 
> Aber die meisten Unfälle wird das Gerät an sich erleiden, wenn es vor Schreck fallen gelassen wird :shock:



Stell dir das lieber nicht vor, mir kann
ja nichts passieren, ich hab ja die Handschuhe
von weiter oben.


----------



## Markus (21 September 2010)

am meisten bewundere ich diese - ich will es nicht arroganz nennen - eher suveräne reaktion nach dem erkennen eigenen versagens (?) von diesem herrn bach. also ich finde sein statement einfach hammer... sowas würde ich mich nie trauen meinem kunden zu erzählen... nicht mal unter vier augen mit 3 promille in einem nordmongolischen puff... nie... und der knallt es in einem siemens forum das von fachleuten nur so wimmelt einfach so hin... und das mit voller überzeugung...

ich würde sicher weniger an der kompetenz dieses produktmanagers zweifeln wenn er den fehler eingestanden hätte und ggf. entsprechende maßnahmen angekündigt hätte...
wenn ich mir dann erlaube auf die qualität des produktes aufgrund des produktmanagers zu schliessen - was die aussagen in den foren ja untermauen (akkudeckel, kribbeln) - dann ist das thema field-pg für mich vom tisch.


hier nochmal der nette auszug aus dem siemens forum:
https://www.automation.siemens.com/...ow.aspx?PageIndex=1&PostID=236454&Language=de








> TomDeWou schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

lieber herr bach,

um es kurz zu machen:
egal ob grenzwerte und normen eingehalten wurden oder nicht, das ding ist nicht für diesesn einsatz tauglich, hat es nicht verdiehnt das label siemens zu tragen bzw. schadet eher dem image dieser marke und ist garantiert keine 6 riesen wert!
warum kann man sowas nicht einfach eingestehen?
wir alle machen fehler...


----------



## nade (22 September 2010)

Also die Aussage soll wohl soviel heißen, wie es muß noch eine Schraube dran, womit der Potentialausgleich hergestellt werden kann..
Oder anderst, das Gerät darf nur in hölzernen bzw Kunstoffausgekleideten Räumen betrieben werden...
Haben die ne Meise?


Markus schrieb:


> am meisten bewundere ich diese - ich will es nicht arroganz nennen - eher suveräne reaktion nach dem erkennen eigenen versagens (?) von diesem herrn bach. also ich finde sein statement einfach hammer... sowas würde ich mich nie trauen meinem kunden zu erzählen... nicht mal unter vier augen mit 3 promille in einem nordmongolischen puff... nie... und der knallt es in einem siemens forum das von fachleuten nur so wimmelt einfach so hin... und das mit voller überzeugung...
> 
> ich würde sicher weniger an der kompetenz dieses produktmanagers zweifeln wenn er den fehler eingestanden hätte und ggf. entsprechende maßnahmen angekündigt hätte...
> wenn ich mir dann erlaube auf die qualität des produktes aufgrund des produktmanagers zu schliessen - was die aussagen in den foren ja untermauen (akkudeckel, kribbeln) - dann ist das thema field-pg für mich vom tisch.
> ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 September 2010)

It is not a bug.. its a feature *ROFL* .... wie ich schon im Beitrag 2 geschrieben habe.


Ich weiss schon warum ich seit Jahren kein FieldPG mehr haben wollte. Für 6k€ kauf ich mir lieber 3 Laptops


----------



## Heinz (22 September 2010)

Das hatte ich mit einem alten PG 740 auch schon mal. Da war nicht das Gerät dran Schuld, sondern die Steckdose. Die beiden Kontakte in der Mitte (Schutzleiter) waren so verbogen, dass Sie keinen Kontakt mehr herstellt haben (War im ersten Moment nicht zu erkennen) und durch die Y Entstörkondensatoren lag nur ca 115V am Gehäuse. Bei einer anderen Steckdosen ear das Problem weg.


----------



## IBFS (22 September 2010)

nade schrieb:


> Also die Aussage soll wohl soviel heißen, wie es muß noch eine Schraube dran, womit der Potentialausgleich hergestellt werden kann..


 

Mein DELL INSPIRON 8100 hat noch ein Netzteil mit SCHUKO

Meine DELLs D830,820,630 haben nur noch einen 2 poligen Stecker.
Bis jetzt hat es aber noch nicht gekribbelt.

Frank


----------



## Perfektionist (22 September 2010)

bei meinem Dell kribbelt es auch nicht. Aber es kribbelt bei meinem (billigen) SatReceiver. Solange, bis er anständig angeschlossen ist 

Eigentlich ist der zweipolige Stecker ein Feature. Nennt sich Eurostecker. Passt in viele Steckdosen, ohne dass man Reiseadapter mitnehmen muss. Und Weitbereichsnetzteil 100-240V ist ja eigentlich auch schon Standard.


----------



## thomass5 (19 Oktober 2010)

kleinesa schrieb:


> Wir haben seit kurzem das neue Field PG M3
> 
> Nach einigen Tagen bemerkten die Benutzer ein kribbeln , wenn metallische Teile des PGs
> berührt werden .(Schrauben am Griff, Metallteile von Steckern u.s.w.)
> ...



Ich hol das mal wieder hoch. Ist das noch aktuell/gabs Abhilfe? Wie hast Du den Berührungsstrom gemessen? 

Thomas


----------



## kleinesa (19 Oktober 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Ich hol das mal wieder hoch. Ist das noch aktuell/gabs Abhilfe? Wie hast Du den Berührungsstrom gemessen?
> 
> Thomas


 
Die Abhilfe ist die Stellungsnahme vom Siemens Produktmanager , das ja hier ins Forum kopiert wurde .
Der Griff wurde repariert .
Gemessen haben wir die Spannung mit einem Fluke Meßgerät ,
den Ableitstrom mit einem Maschinenmaster von Beha.

Wolfgang S


----------



## kleinesa (26 November 2010)

*Neue Probleme*

Ich weiß nicht was aus dem ursprünglichen Problem : "Spannung am Gehäuse" wird , 
unser Gerät war zur überprüfung und wir haben es mit "Kribbelspannung" zurückbekommen.
Mittlerweile ist der Kommentar des Siemens Mitarbeiters zu dem Problem
im Siemens Forum gelöscht worden.
Tut sich da was ????? , wir haben jedenfalls Null Info , nicht mal der Überprüfungsbericht von Siemens über unserem PG sagt was aus!

Einige Wochen später :
Das PG wurde mit dem "kribbeln" weiter benutzt.
Neues Problem: S5 Schnittstelle funktioniert nicht mehr ,
Es war nicht mehr möglich Online mit dem AG zu gehen.
Nach Stundenlangen probieren mit Unterstützung der Hotline:
"Gerät bitte einschicken"
Gesagt , getan:
Gerät kommt zurück , wieder keine Info , was am Gerät war ,
Der Reparaturbericht , bestehend aus 2 DinA4 Seiten , voll mit irgendwelchen
Nummern und Bezeichnugen und blabla , zum Schluß steht :
"Repariert zurück"  Toll !

Es ist schon eine Frechheit , wie mit dem Kunde umgegangen wird.
Allein schon die nervige S5 Lösung für das Field PG M3 , wo man für
die Benutzung von S5 auf "Einprozessorbetrieb" umständlich umschalten muß,
und das für ein "Siemens PG , spezielle Ausführung inkl. S5".

Bin das einschicken langsam leid !

W.S.


----------



## maxi (26 November 2010)

Hallo,

warum hast du das Gerät nicht zurück gegeben oder austauschen lassen?

Hatten früher manchmal Probleme mit PG`s. Haben diese anstandslos am nächsten Tag von einem Siemens Mitarbeiter ausgetauscht bekommen.


----------



## vollmi (26 November 2010)

Dieses Kribbel habe ich schon bei diversen Notebooks gehabt. Ich meine die Metallbewehrten Gehäuse sind ja schön und gut, aber eben werden durch ein unangenehmes Berührungsgefühl erkauft.

Ich frage mich allerdings warum man überhaupt noch PGs kauft, sie sind sehr teuer und können nicht zwingend dementsprechend mehr wie ein normales Notebook. Jetzt mal von den Programmierschnittstellen abgesehen wo man ja den deltalogicadapter im Koffer dabei hat.

Wenn man was robustes will kauft man doch ein Rugged Notebook z.B. von Amrel. oder wenn man was schnelles kleines will ein Elite von HP (die kann man sich dann in doppelter Ausführung untern Tisch legen für den Preis eines Siemens PGs).


----------



## maxi (26 November 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben für Programmierarbeiten immer FS und Dell benuzt.
Im Feld aber sehr gerne die Siemens Field PG`s.

Wie oben beschrieben, wenn etwas an einem Fiels PG nicht funktioniert dann gleich zurück damit, oder am nächsten Tag gegen ein anders Gerät (bzw. die unterseite des Gerätes mit Mainboard etc.) tauschen.
Dafür zahlt man halt dann auch etwas mehr.


----------



## kleinesa (26 November 2010)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> warum hast du das Gerät nicht zurück gegeben oder austauschen lassen?
> 
> Hatten früher manchmal Probleme mit PG`s. Haben diese anstandslos am nächsten Tag von einem Siemens Mitarbeiter ausgetauscht bekommen.


 
Austauschen ??? , mmmhh , bevor unsere Field PG einsatzbereit für den Betrieb sind , werden diverse ander Programme installiert , wie ProTool ,
Festo Tools , Indramat , Sick , u.s.w , und zum Schluß versiegelt unsere IT noch alles mit Outloock und MacAffe für den sicheren Netzbetrieb ,
bis das alles erledigt ist geht locker ne Schicht drauf,......
da fällt austauschen erst mal schwerr.
....oder nutzt Ihr eure geräte nur für S7 ????


----------



## o.s.t. (26 November 2010)

kleinesa schrieb:


> ...da fällt austauschen erst mal schwerr...


warum schwer? Norton Ghost oder Acronis True Image heissen deine Freunde.... ist ne Sache von ca. 1h Stunde

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Oberchefe (26 November 2010)

Wenn das Gerät nicht vorher eine Erd-Verbindung hat, wird sie beim Einstecken des Programmierkabels hergestellt. Da muss man sich nicht wundern wenn die Schnittstellen dabei sterben.


----------



## kleinesa (13 Dezember 2010)

*Field PG M3 Gehäuse für den Schreibtisch ?*

_Übrigens die Zeiten des robusten Gehäuses vom alten Field PG sind Geschichte._
_Das M3 ist deutlich leichter , macht keinen robusten Eindruck , eher was für Reisende._
_Bei unserm Gerät ist schon der Handgriff defekt._
_Der Batteriefach - Deckel wird sehr leicht unabsichtlich gelöst , die Batterie bleibt dann beim_
_aufnehmen des Gerätes auf dem Tisch liegen , peinlich beim Batteriebetrieb._
_Was will man auch verlangen , für den Preis_. 


*Es ist mal wieder soweit , Bei unserm Field PG ist schon wieder der Griff defekt.*
*Der eine oder andere wird denken : Wie gehen die den mit dem Gerät um?,*
*Ich kann nur sagen : Gaaanz vorsichtig , aber es wird gebraucht , und fast täglich bewegt , oder haben wir da ein Schreibtischgerät gekauft .*
*Übrigens , die Akku Klappe haben wir mit Tape gesichert*.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Dezember 2010)

kleinesa schrieb:


> _Übrigens die Zeiten des robusten Gehäuses vom alten Field PG sind Geschichte._
> _Das M3 ist deutlich leichter , macht keinen robusten Eindruck , eher was für Reisende._
> _Bei unserm Gerät ist schon der Handgriff defekt._
> _Der Batteriefach - Deckel wird sehr leicht unabsichtlich gelöst , die Batterie bleibt dann beim_
> ...


 
Eigentlich kann man als Hersteller einen solchen Gerätes damit rechnen
das die in rauhen Industrieeinsatz verwendet werden. Blöd ist z.b. wenn 
du das Gerät ein wenig zur Seite legen muß, der Akku rausfällt und die 
ganze Arbeit futsch ist.

Wenn es nicht mehr aushält wie so ein blöder 0815 Notbook, kann ich mir
für das Geld auch einen schicken Apfel Rechner oder ähnliches holen.


----------



## maxi (13 Dezember 2010)

*Haben den Fehler:*

*Der Fehler liegt am Netzgerät.*
*Einfach ein anderes Netzgerät verwenden. Fehler weg.*


----------



## tmd (14 Dezember 2010)

maxi schrieb:


> *Haben den Fehler:*
> 
> *Der Fehler liegt am Netzgerät.*
> *Einfach ein anderes Netzgerät verwenden. Fehler weg.*


 
Anmerkung: Ich werde nicht einfach irgendein Netzgerät an ein 4500€ Gerät anhängen , wo noch Garantie drauf ist !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,
haste schon mal was von explodierenden Laptop Akkus gehört !
W.S.


----------



## Verpolt (14 Dezember 2010)

tmd schrieb:


> Anmerkung: Ich werde nicht einfach irgendein Netzgerät an ein 4500€ Gerät anhängen , wo noch Garantie drauf ist !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hört man *einmal*. Die sind immer so laut


----------



## thomass5 (14 Dezember 2010)

> haste schon mal was von explodierenden Laptop Akkus gehört !


Das funktioniert auch mit Originalladegerät.
Thomas


----------



## maxi (16 Dezember 2010)

tmd schrieb:


> Anmerkung: Ich werde nicht einfach irgendein Netzgerät an ein 4500€ Gerät anhängen , wo noch Garantie drauf ist !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Naja, einfach das Netzgerät vom Vorgängermodell verwenden.
Oder ist dir das Gerät explodiert?


----------



## vollmi (16 Dezember 2010)

maxi schrieb:


> Naja, einfach das Netzgerät vom Vorgängermodell verwenden.
> Oder ist dir das Gerät explodiert?



dir ist schon klar das die Leistungsaufnahme von Notebooks von Model zu Modell variiren. Ich würde jetzt nicht davon ausgehen das ein Netzteil von einem älteren Modell auf ein aktuelles so ohne Probleme funktioniert. Der Stecker ist nicht das einzige was stimmen muss.

Ausserdem ist da nichts defekt wenn man diese Spannung spürt. Das ist nunmal ne eigenart dieser Netzteile.


----------



## Verpolt (16 Dezember 2010)

> Ausserdem ist da nichts defekt wenn man diese Spannung spürt. Das ist nunmal ne eigenart dieser Netzteile.



Für die man viel Geld bezahlen muss.


----------



## vollmi (16 Dezember 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Für die man viel Geld bezahlen muss.



Mein Teurer Denon Receiver fühlt sich genauso an. Und der hat garkein Netzteil von aussen zugänglich. Man muss ihn um das Surren loszuwerden am Chassis erden.

Es ist von der Haptik etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber wohl ungefährlich, sonst hätte es da bestimmt schon Stunk gegeben.

Handkehrum denke ich das dies eine Vorschrift ist warum man bei den Netzteilen die ja mit Erde verbunden sind nicht auch gleich den Aussenpol (minuspol) zum Notebook mit der Erde verbindet.

Würd ja eigentlich nicht mehr kosten. Warum wirds dann nicht gemacht?

mfG René


----------



## maxi (16 Dezember 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> dir ist schon klar das die Leistungsaufnahme von Notebooks von Model zu Modell variiren. Ich würde jetzt nicht davon ausgehen das ein Netzteil von einem älteren Modell auf ein aktuelles so ohne Probleme funktioniert. Der Stecker ist nicht das einzige was stimmen muss.
> 
> Ausserdem ist da nichts defekt wenn man diese Spannung spürt. Das ist nunmal ne eigenart dieser Netzteile.


 
Hallo,

das M3 hat 90W,
die vorgänger 100W
Die ganz alten 80W (Aber geht auch)

10W hin oder her sind total egal, da der Akku ja zwischenpuffert.

Hoffe ist hilfreich


----------



## vollmi (16 Dezember 2010)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das M3 hat 90W,
> die vorgänger 100W
> ...



Was für eine Spannung? Was für eine Stromstärke? Das ist viel wichtiger als die Leistung.
Ein Akku/SpannungsreglerimNotebook/Laderegler der Normal mit 12VDC und 6A eingespiesen wird, mag es garnicht auf einmal mit 20VDC und 3.6 A konfrontiert zu werden. Auch wenn die Leistung dieselbe ist.


----------



## Oberchefe (17 Dezember 2010)

> Mein Teurer Denon Receiver fühlt sich genauso an.



Da würde ich erst mal einen nicht fachgerecht durchgeführten Potentialausgleich der Antennen-(Kabel-)anlage vermuten. Machen leider auch "Fachbetriebe" nicht immer richtig.


----------



## vollmi (17 Dezember 2010)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Da würde ich erst mal einen nicht fachgerecht durchgeführten Potentialausgleich der Antennen-(Kabel-)anlage vermuten. Machen leider auch "Fachbetriebe" nicht immer richtig.



Der hat keine Antenne dran. Der läuft rein als Hifi Receiver und Switchbox da. Potausgleich wird natürlich über die Gehäuseschraube gemacht. Warum man da nicht gleich ein Kaltgerätekabel eingebaut hat, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (17 Dezember 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> Was für eine Spannung? Was für eine Stromstärke? Das ist viel wichtiger als die Leistung.
> Ein Akku/SpannungsreglerimNotebook/Laderegler der Normal mit 12VDC und 6A eingespiesen wird, mag es garnicht auf einmal mit 20VDC und 3.6 A konfrontiert zu werden. Auch wenn die Leistung dieselbe ist.



Wenn man mal ein bisschen drüber nachdenkt...
Kann bei gleicher Voltanzahl und anderer Ampereanzahl die Leistung nicht die selbe sein. 
BTW: Ich sehe das auch so, wie Maxi, ein wenig "Luft" hat man da immer.
Zumal in 99,9% der mir bekannten Notebooks der Laderegler im Notebook und nicht im Netzteil verbaut sind.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## vollmi (17 Dezember 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Wenn man mal ein bisschen drüber nachdenkt...
> Kann bei gleicher Voltanzahl und anderer Ampereanzahl die Leistung nicht die selbe sein.
> BTW: Ich sehe das auch so, wie Maxi, ein wenig "Luft" hat man da immer.
> Zumal in 99,9% der mir bekannten Notebooks der Laderegler im Notebook und nicht im Netzteil verbaut sind.



Von Volt steht da aber nix nur von Leistung. Und ganz ehrlich bei den Preisen würde ich da nur Netzteile einsetzen welche die Freigabe haben und meiner Garantie nicht schaden.


----------



## Rama83 (10 Januar 2011)

Ich besitze auch ein M3.
Spannung liegt bei mir auch am Gehäuse an. Siemens sagt das ist eben so. Der einer merkt was davon und der andere nicht.
Der Akkudeckel springt bei mir auch immer auf. Am Deckel arbeitet Siemens wohl.
Und mein Griff ist letzte Woche auch kaputt gegangen. Da bekomme ich jetzt ein neuen.
Ich würde das Gerät nicht nochmal kaufen. Werde jetzt über die Beschriftung "Simatic Field PG“  auch ein Aufkleber mit der Beschriftung "Simatic Office PG" kleben.


----------



## IBFS (10 Januar 2011)

Dann eben sowass kaufen:

http://www1.euro.dell.com/de/de/unt...id=laptop-latitude-xfr-e6400&s=bsd&cs=debsdt1

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Heinz2011 (7 Februar 2011)

*Tunning mit SSD*

INFO:
Hi, ich habe mein FieldPG M mal die HDD ausgebaut und zum Test ein SSD-Festplatte eingebaut... Hammer !!! Ich brauch kein neues mehr, die Performance ist mehr als erstaunlich. 100€ für ne 64GB SSD sind nicht viel und die alte HDD hatte ja auch nur 64GB.
Für alle die Ihren alten aufmotzen wollen, kann ich nur sagen TUT ES !
Ich bin jedenfalls begeistert was an Geschwindigkeit aus der alten Kiste raus kam.


----------



## IBFS (7 Februar 2011)

Heinz2011 schrieb:


> INFO:
> Hi, ich habe mein FieldPG M mal die HDD ausgebaut und zum Test ein SSD-Festplatte eingebaut... Hammer !!!



Wenn du W7 hast, ist es ok. Bei XP und SSDs ohne Garbage Collection
wird die SSD mit der Zeit langsamer.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Heinz2011 (7 Februar 2011)

Garbage Collection ist mir jetzt neu...meinst du nun irgendwelche spezielle Einstellungen im XP oder Zusatzprogramme (wenn ja- welches)

*EDIT
hab mal geGOOGELT:


> Garbage Collection ist eine Hintergrundaktivität auf der SSD, die dessen Firmware selbständig durchführt um SSD-Speicher-Pages (meist 4kb) so zusammen zulegen, dass möglichst viele freie Erase Blocks (meist 128-256kb) entstehen. Im Gegensatz zu Defragmentierung nicht unbedingt möglichst viel zusammenhängenden freien Speicher, sondern, dass nicht jede Page einen eigenen Erase Block belegt. Viele freie Erase Blocks => hohe Schreibleistung u. wenig Degradierung der Speicherperformance, wenn sich die SSD füllt.


 
Sollte man da beim Kauf drauf Achten?
Also gibt es wohl welche mit und ohne...


----------



## IBFS (7 Februar 2011)

Heinz2011 schrieb:


> Also gibt es wohl welche mit und ohne...



Ja, d.h. SSDs sollte man nur aus aktuellen Serien kaufen.

Da ist explizit von gebrauchten Platten abzuraten.
Wenn du einen bestimmten Typ gefunden hast, dann
suche mal etwas nach Testberichten. Da wird sehr oft
auf diese Eigenschaft Wert gelegt.

Frank


EDIT: eine INTEL X25 (als Grundtypenserie) soll gut sein!


----------



## Heinz2011 (7 Februar 2011)

Ich habe aktuell die hier:
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/413837/KINGSTON-SSD-64GB-V-SERIES-DB/0413068

Allerdings ist die nur 1/3 Belegt also 2/3 frei, bin soweit sehr zufrieden.
Zurnot wird eben neu installiert oder ein Image zurückgespielt.
Etwas über Garbage Collection habe ich bei der nicht gelesen, dann wird sie es wohl nicht haben...

Aber danke für die Info.


----------



## Vincent Vega (28 März 2011)

*Na endlich ..*

.. jetzt ist der Griff auch noch ab.

Ich bekomme eine Krise.
Was für ein Mist ist das Ding bloss ?


----------



## kleinesa (28 März 2011)

*Kein Problem...*

Die Griffe werden von Siemens für knapp 60 Euro angeboten ,
und ,!! kein Witz !!, in einem Paket sind gleich 2 Stck*ROFL*

Gruß
W.S.


----------



## IBFS (28 März 2011)

kleinesa schrieb:


> Die Griffe werden von Siemens für knapp 60 Euro angeboten , und ,!! kein Witz !!, in einem Paket sind gleich 2 Stck*ROFL*



Logisch ZWEI Stück, denn die kommen jetzt jeweils rechts und links dran anstatt vorn.   
Super Tablet für Kaffetassen. 
Wenn das Netzteil steckt, dann wird sogar noch der Kaffee warmgehalten (also im Standy!) 

Frank


----------



## steigerhw (13 April 2011)

Bitte einmal einen Blick auf diesen FAQ von Firma Dell werfen:
http://support.euro.dell.com/suppor...B1A222771A7495097F2C0C5AC42BB2C&isLegacy=true

Hier wird sehr gut erklärt, dass das ein ganz normales Verhalten und Stand der Technik ist. Von 'gefährlich unter Spannung' kann wohl keine Rede sein. 

Schade wegen der vielen unseriösen Beiträge zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Perfektionist (13 April 2011)

steigerhw schrieb:


> ... ganz normales Verhalten und Stand der Technik ...


Wenn man die Erfahrung so schon immer gemacht hat, dass, wenn es kribbelt, nichts dahinter ist, schon. Seltsamer Weise kribbelt es aber nicht immer, wenn man einen Laptop anfasst. Was ist also "normal"?

"Stand der Technik" reihe ich zudem in die Galerie der Totschlagargumente ein.


----------



## Verpolt (13 April 2011)

Da "Stand der Technik" wohl ein Designer im Weg.


----------



## PN/DP (13 April 2011)

steigerhw schrieb:


> Bitte einmal einen Blick auf diesen FAQ von Firma Dell werfen:
> http://support.euro.dell.com/suppor...B1A222771A7495097F2C0C5AC42BB2C&isLegacy=true
> 
> Hier wird sehr gut erklärt, dass das ein ganz normales Verhalten und Stand der Technik ist. Von 'gefährlich unter Spannung' kann wohl keine Rede sein.
> ...




Wenn Du in einem bequemen Sessel vorm Schreibtisch sitzt, dann mag das angeblich unvermeidbare "Kribbeln" tatsächlich nicht gefährlich sein.
Wenn Du aber im Feld vor Schreck vor dem unerwarteten "Kribbeln" von einem Podest oder in eine Maschine fällst, dann kannst Du ganz "seriös" zu Tode kommen.

Für ein sauteures "Field-PG", was naturgemäß häufiger rumgetragen wird, gehört sich so ein "Kribbeln" einfach nicht. Und wenn das hundertmal "Stand der Technik" ist. 
Früher - nach altem Stand der Technik - ging das auch ohne Kribbeln.

Harald


----------



## kleinesa (13 April 2011)

*Naja , als Erklärung kann ich das nicht akzeptieren*



steigerhw schrieb:


> Bitte einmal einen Blick auf diesen FAQ von Firma Dell werfen:
> http://support.euro.dell.com/suppor...B1A222771A7495097F2C0C5AC42BB2C&isLegacy=true
> 
> Hier wird sehr gut erklärt, dass das ein ganz normales Verhalten und Stand der Technik ist. Von 'gefährlich unter Spannung' kann wohl keine Rede sein.
> ...


 
>> Eine Technische Erklärung , die den Leuten gerecht wird ,
die sich hier im Forum tummeln , müßte anders aussehen , das ist eher was für den technisch unbegabten , die vor dieser Erscheinung gewarnt werden sollen .
Aber ist schon seltsam , das die wenigsten von dieser Tatsache wissen ,
und seltsam ,  in noch keiner Bedienungsanleitung  habe ich davon gelesen, 
Es könnte ja zum Beispiel in den "Sicherheitshinweise" geschrieben stehen , die jedem Gerät mit Stecker beliegen , wo auch steht , das man ein Toaster nicht in der Badewanne betreibt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 April 2011)

steigerhw schrieb:


> Bitte einmal einen Blick auf diesen FAQ von Firma Dell werfen:
> http://support.euro.dell.com/suppor...B1A222771A7495097F2C0C5AC42BB2C&isLegacy=true
> 
> Hier wird sehr gut erklärt, dass das ein ganz normales Verhalten und Stand der Technik ist. Von 'gefährlich unter Spannung' kann wohl keine Rede sein.
> ...



Sag mal arbeitest du bei Siemens?
Das wertvollste an dem Field PG, ist doch immer noch die Software, zum
Arbeiten nehme ich lieber ein Rechner, der mir nicht ein schrecken einjagt,
so das ich beim reflexartigen wegziehen in ein rotierenden Werkzeug lange.


----------



## Rama83 (13 April 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn Du in einem bequemen Sessel vorm Schreibtisch sitzt, dann mag das angeblich unvermeidbare "Kribbeln" tatsächlich nicht gefährlich sein.
> Wenn Du aber im Feld vor Schreck vor dem unerwarteten "Kribbeln" von einem Podest oder in eine Maschine fällst, dann kannst Du ganz "seriös" zu Tode kommen.
> 
> Für ein sauteures "Field-PG", was naturgemäß häufiger rumgetragen wird, gehört sich so ein "Kribbeln" einfach nicht. Und wenn das hundertmal "Stand der Technik" ist.
> ...




Ich kann Harald nur recht geben. Wenn man sich in einer Anlage befindet kann das echt unangenehm sein. Ja und dann geht der Griff noch kaputt und der Akku fällt raus. Nach altem Stand hatte das Netzteil ja auch noch ein Stecker mit PE. Laut Siemens wollten die meisten Kunden aber ein flaches Netzteil wegen Transport und so. Also bei dem Zeug was ich immer mitnehme wäre es mir persönlich egal gewesen wenn das Netzteil etwas dicker und somit die Tasche etwas mehr ausgefüllt gewesen wäre.
Bei mir kommt auch demnächst über den Schriftzug Fiel Pg ein Aufkleber mit dem Namen "Office PG". Für die Baustelle ist das Pg echt nicht gut.


----------



## vollmi (13 April 2011)

Rama83 schrieb:


> Nach altem Stand hatte das Netzteil ja auch noch ein Stecker mit PE. Laut Siemens wollten die meisten Kunden aber ein flaches Netzteil wegen Transport und so.



Nach altem Stand hatte man noch einen Kaltgerätestecker direkt im Notebook. Das hätte ich gerne wieder


----------



## kleinesa (13 April 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Nach altem Stand hatte man noch einen Kaltgerätestecker direkt im Notebook. Das hätte ich gerne wieder


 
Ich schließe mich dem an , Stecker direkt am Notebook !!! , das war wirklich praktisch .
Wir sollten ein Portal gründen : "So stellen sich Anwender ein Field PG vor!"


----------



## kleinesa (13 April 2011)

*Wunsch 2*



kleinesa schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich dem an , Stecker direkt am Notebook !!! , das war wirklich praktisch .
> Wir sollten ein Portal gründen : "So stellen sich Anwender ein Field PG vor!"


 
Also , als zweites hätte ich gerne eine integrierte abnehmbare Funk Mouse.


----------



## PN/DP (13 April 2011)

kleinesa schrieb:


> Also , als zweites hätte ich gerne eine integrierte abnehmbare Funk Mouse.


Drahtlos? Die wird zu leicht geklaut.
Ne Maus mit 0,5m Strippe wäre besser.
Oder das PG hat einen ordentlich lauten Zubehör-Wegtrag-Alarm ab 2m.

Harald


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (13 April 2011)

steigerhw schrieb:


> Schade wegen der vielen unseriösen Beiträge zu diesem Thema.




*ROFL* Was für eine Flitzpipe.. Wenn ich eine Anlage/Maschine oder sonstiges elektrisches Betriebsmittel baue, dann kribbelt da gar nix und wenn es kribbeln sollte hab ich was falsch gemacht. Außer beim Elektroschocker oder bei einer Stromstoßtherapie vertrete ich 100% die Meinung, das in der Elektrotechnik nichts kribbeln darf!!!




PN/DP schrieb:


> Für ein sauteures "Field-PG", was naturgemäß häufiger rumgetragen wird, gehört sich so ein "Kribbeln" einfach nicht. Und wenn das hundertmal "Stand der Technik" ist.
> Früher - nach altem Stand der Technik - ging das auch ohne Kribbeln.


  *ACK*


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## vollmi (13 April 2011)

kleinesa schrieb:


> Also , als zweites hätte ich gerne eine integrierte abnehmbare Funk Mouse.



Solche Mäuse sind mir meist zu unergonomisch. Aber einen Ausziehbaren seitlichen Bildschirm wär noch was schönes, nochmal mit 1900x1200.
Wo kann ich unterschreiben?


----------



## Sinix (14 April 2011)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Außer beim Elektroschocker oder bei einer Stromstoßtherapie vertrete ich 100% die Meinung, das in der Elektrotechnik nichts kribbeln darf!!!
> 
> 
> gruß
> MeisterLampe81



Was bist du denn für Schwachstromer, noch nie in nem richtigen Hochspannungsbereich gewesen? Da kribbelts schon wenn du ihn nur betritts und es ist elektrotechnisch korrekt ausgeführt...*ROFL*


Zum Thema: Warum nicht ein drahtloses Netzteil? Stand der Technik gibts ja sowas schon für z.B. Elektr. Zahnbürsten u.ä. und da wir Umweltfreundlich sein wollen ein Deckel mit Solarzellen drin bitteschön. Wenn hier schon die Rede von der Maus ist, wie wäre es mit ner integrierten Heizung für kalte Finger auf unbeheizten Baustellen im Winter...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 April 2011)

ich glaube da musst du dich schon endscheiden was du willst

wenn


Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Umweltfreundlich sein wollen ein Deckel mit Solarzellen drin bitteschön.


 

dann könnte das Gerät ganz schön groß werden, da Elektrische Heizungen
doch sehr viel Strom ziehen


Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Wenn hier schon die Rede von der Maus ist, wie wäre es mit ner integrierten Heizung für kalte Finger auf unbeheizten Baustellen im Winter...


----------



## Sinix (14 April 2011)

Wie du weißt Helmut:  das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert, aber das Forum doch schon ROFLMAO 

Ansonsten bin ich nach einem Monat mit meinem M3 noch zufrieden und vor größeren Stromschlägen verschont geblieben. Der Unterschied zum letzten M2 in Sachen Geschwindigkeit ist aber maginal. Lediglich beim Speichern von Bausteinen und Generieren von F-Programm ist es schneller. 
Sehr gut gefällt mir, dass das M3 zwei Netzwerkkarten hat, die machen das Leben zwischen Büro, Maschinen und Kunden merklich einfacher. Auch positiv ist der USB-Anschluß rechts (hab nie verstanden warum er vorher links war, wo doch 85-90% Rechtshänder sind)...

Gruß MK


----------



## IBFS (14 April 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Sehr gut gefällt mir, dass das M3 zwei Netzwerkkarten hat,



@Mäuseklavier
Sind diese beiden Anschlüsse komplett logisch getrennt?

Frank


----------



## Sinix (15 April 2011)

Hallo Frank,

Bin mir nicht sicher was du damit genau meinst. Physikalisch sind es zwei unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen (Intel 82574L / Intel 82577LM)
Ich kann mit einer Karte in das Netz einer Maschine und mit der anderen übers Firmennetzwerk ins Internet. Da es sich um unterschiedliche Netze handelt würde ich schon sagen logisch getrennt. 

Mfg


----------



## IBFS (15 April 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Da es sich um unterschiedliche Netze handelt würde ich schon sagen logisch getrennt.



Richtig beantwortet ... es hätte ja auch nur ein internen Switch mit zwei Buchsen  sein können. Was weiß denn ich 

Frank


----------



## kleinesa (9 August 2011)

Folgendes ist passiert :
Es sollte mit dem Field PG M3 , und einer Jumo Software ,  ein Jumo Regler über die Serielle Schnittstelle konfiguriert werden .
Bei der Inbetriebnahme im Online Betrieb mit Jumo Regler sah es so aus :

Field PG mit original Netzteil (ohne PE)         = Regler zeigt 90 Grad an
Field PG Batteriebetrieb                               =Regler zeigt 80 Grad an
Field PG mit Netzteil vom alten PG ( mit PE) = Regler zeigt 80 Grad an

Nur ein Problem mit dem Jumo Regler ????
Oder muss ich für den Jumo Regler einen Jumo PC haben ??
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Oder ist das Netzteil einfach S....

Hat jemand vieleicht ähnliche Probleme beobachtet ?


----------



## Rama83 (10 August 2011)

Hallo,
gibts die Möglichkeit die Temperatur zu vergleichen (z.B 2 regler oder so).

Aber ich würde hier auf das Netzteil tippen. Der fehlende PE könnte die Ursache sein. Aber die Kunden haben ja laut Siemens das Flache Netzteil gefordert.
Ich habe mir ein Netzteil vom alten PG gekauft und nutze das jetzt. Ist besser so.

Gruß
Rama83


----------



## kleinesa (10 August 2011)

Rama83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibts die Möglichkeit die Temperatur zu vergleichen (z.B 2 regler oder so).
> 
> Sorry , ich hätte noch schreiben sollen :
> ...


----------



## vollmi (10 August 2011)

Na duuu nimmst es jetzt aber genau.

mfG René


----------



## kleinesa (10 August 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Na duuu nimmst es jetzt aber genau.
> 
> mfG René


 
jaja , ich weiß , wie kann ich nur ... mit einem Siemens PG an einem 
Jumo Regler gehen , .....das paßt doch nicht  ,
und...
"ich nehme es genau" , trink du mal 10 grad wärmeres Bier !


----------



## SoftMachine (10 August 2011)

Hallo !

LOL...


kleinesa schrieb:


> und...
> "ich nehme es genau" , trink du *mal 10 grad wärmeres Bier* !


 
Hmm...
nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen ...

Gruss


----------



## kleinesa (15 März 2013)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Laut Siemens Forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Neues aus 2013 > Field PG M4 gefährlich unter Spannung ???? , wahrscheinlich nicht , den das neue Field PG M4 hat:!!!!! >>>

sieh an , sehr komisch , und entspricht wahrscheinlich nicht mehr dem technischen Standard :  ein Netzteil mit einem 3pol Netzkabel ??


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (18 November 2016)

Thread ausgrab...

Nachdem unser M3 mittlerweile schon ganz schön abgescheuerte und demnach gut leitende Ecken hat, genieße ich den Weckruf der ~80V am Gehäuse mittlerweile richtig. 
Das bremselt richtig nett. Naja immerhin hält der AKKU ja 2 Stunden. 

Zum Thema Akku: Wenn das Ding mal 2-3 Wochen rumliegt ist der AKKU leer.(Ja vollständig und korrekt runtergefahren) 
Ist das auch stand der Technik, oder ist das nur bei unserem M3 so?


----------



## thomass5 (18 November 2016)

Das Verhalten mit dem leeren Akku kenne ich auch. Habe seit 2 Wochen nen neuen Akku SP304. Dazu gab es ein BIOS-Update. mal sehen ob es nicht nur den Akku jetzt erkennt sondern auch in Bezug auf dieses Problem was brachte. Als Netzteil hab ich das von meinem alten FPG-M wieder reaktiviert und lebe jetzt ohne Stromschläge am Schreibtisch.


----------



## Lord_Anubis (21 November 2016)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Thread ausgrab...
> 
> Nachdem unser M3 mittlerweile schon ganz schön abgescheuerte und demnach gut leitende Ecken hat, genieße ich den Weckruf der ~80V am Gehäuse mittlerweile richtig.
> Das bremselt richtig nett. Naja immerhin hält der AKKU ja 2 Stunden.
> ...



Das Verhalten kenne ich. Ist bei meinem M3 auch so. Hatte auch schon Kontakt mit Siemens. Laut Support sei bisher noch kein solcher Fehler aufgetreten. Komisch immer hab ich Fehler die noch keiner hatte . Hatte es damals sogar eingeschickt. Es wäre kein Fehler feststellbar. 

Falls mal jemand eine Lösung für den Fehler findet, wäre es super wenn er mir Bescheid geben würde.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 November 2016)

Ich habe auch schon des öfteren eine von meinem M3 geschossen bekommen bzw. am besten merke ich es, wenn es sehr heiß ist
und ich schwitze. Dann noch den Unterarm auf dem PG ablegen und es kribbelt


----------



## magier (21 November 2016)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Akku: Wenn das Ding mal 2-3 Wochen rumliegt ist der AKKU leer.(Ja vollständig und korrekt runtergefahren)
> Ist das auch stand der Technik, oder ist das nur bei unserem M3 so?


 
Meine Erfahrung ( 20 Jahre Elektro Instandhaltung) :
Akkus sind Grundsätzlich leer bzw. halten noch 3 Minuten, wenn man mal ein Akkugerät benutzen will ( Taschenlampe, Bohrmaschine. Schrauber ...)


----------



## thomass5 (21 November 2016)

magier schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ( 20 Jahre Elektro Instandhaltung) :
> Akkus sind Grundsätzlich leer bzw. halten noch 3 Minuten, wenn man mal ein Akkugerät benutzen will ( Taschenlampe, Bohrmaschine. Schrauber ...)



Das ist schon ein etwas kostspieligeres Akkugerät....
Ich werde ihn vor meinem nächsten Urlaub mal komplett laden und den SP304 testen...


----------



## Muh_smag (22 November 2016)

Lord_Anubis schrieb:


> Falls mal jemand eine Lösung für den Fehler findet, wäre es super wenn er mir Bescheid geben würde.



Ich hab mir mal das Netzteil vom Field PG M4 bestellt. 6ES7 798-0GA03-0XA0. Hab ich mal bei einem Fremdprogrammierer gesehen und dachte mit "toll so ein Erdungsanschluss!".


----------



## Lord_Anubis (23 November 2016)

magier schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ( 20 Jahre Elektro Instandhaltung) :
> Akkus sind Grundsätzlich leer bzw. halten noch 3 Minuten, wenn man mal ein Akkugerät benutzen will ( Taschenlampe, Bohrmaschine. Schrauber ...)



Also mein alter Laptop, welcher gelegentlich noch für sehr alte Anlagen Verwendung findet, hält sehr lange durch. Wenn ich den Akku voll Auflage und ihn dann zwei Monate lang liegen lasse, ist der Akku immer noch nicht leer. Steht dann bei ca. 65%. Mein PG-Akku ist danach schon fast tiefentladen und wird zum Teil dann auch nicht mehr erkannt und geladen. Erst nach ein paar Versuchen wird der Akku dann auch wieder erkannt und geladen.


----------



## Lord_Anubis (23 November 2016)

Muh_smag schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal das Netzteil vom Field PG M4 bestellt. 6ES7 798-0GA03-0XA0. Hab ich mal bei einem Fremdprogrammierer gesehen und dachte mit "toll so ein Erdungsanschluss!".



Was ist denn an dem Netzteil anders? Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz.


----------



## Handschuh #33 (23 November 2016)

Muh_smag schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal das Netzteil vom Field PG M4 bestellt. 6ES7 798-0GA03-0XA0. Hab ich mal bei einem Fremdprogrammierer gesehen und dachte mit "toll so ein Erdungsanschluss!".



Genau das ist nämlich das Problem, des Stromflusses...


----------



## Muh_smag (24 November 2016)

Lord_Anubis schrieb:


> Was ist denn an dem Netzteil anders? Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz.



Das Originale Netzteil des PG M3 hat einen 2 poligen Stecker für die Spannungsversorgung wie er auch bei Radios zu finden ist. Und das vom PG M4 hat dann schon einen 3 pol. Kaltgerätestecker. D.h. dass das Minus potential sekundärseitig dann m.E. geerdet worden ist um die Spannung einfach abzubauen.


----------



## Lord_Anubis (24 November 2016)

Muh_smag schrieb:


> Das Originale Netzteil des PG M3 hat einen 2 poligen Stecker für die Spannungsversorgung wie er auch bei Radios zu finden ist. Und das vom PG M4 hat dann schon einen 3 pol. Kaltgerätestecker. D.h. dass das Minus potential sekundärseitig dann m.E. geerdet worden ist um die Spannung einfach abzubauen.



Danke, gut zu wissen. Hat Siemens vielleicht doch gemerkt, dass da was nicht stimmt.

Aber warum mein Akku so schnell entladen wird, erklärt das leider auch nicht :-(


----------



## Muh_smag (24 November 2016)

Lord_Anubis schrieb:


> Danke, gut zu wissen. Hat Siemens vielleicht doch gemerkt, dass da was nicht stimmt.
> 
> Aber warum mein Akku so schnell entladen wird, erklärt das leider auch nicht :-(



Da kann ich dir nur eine Vermutung weitergeben. Es gibt da ein BIOS Update fürs M3 welches das Problem des Entladens vom Akku beheben soll. Ich gebe einfach den Akku heraus wenn ich weiß ich brauch das Ding jetzt eine Weile nicht.


----------



## Lord_Anubis (24 November 2016)

Also das Update fürs BIOS habe ich schon installiert. Brachte leider keine Besserung. 
Ich werds in Zukunft wie du machen und den Akku rausnehmen.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (24 November 2016)

Wollte ja nur wissen ob das eh Stand der Technik ist. 
Wenn das bei jedem so ist, bin ich beruhigt. 

Dachte schon es sei vom 1 Tag an kaputt. Dabei sind das Features! 


-Einmal ein integrierter Elektroshocker um unzulässiger Übermüdung am Arbeitsplatz entgegen zu wirken.
-Und dann noch eine Erinnerungsfunktion die einem klar macht das man das Field PG wochenlang sträflich vernachlässigt hat! :TOOL:


Und das alles ohne Aufpreis und extra Lizenzen. Da kann man doch nicht meckern. Danke Siemens.


----------



## thomass5 (3 April 2017)

Für das M4 gibts mittlerweile einen neuen Akku vom Typ 305. Dafür ist dort ein neues BIOS https://support.industry.siemens.co...ld-pg-m4-aktuelle-bios-version?dti=0&lc=de-WW erforderlich. Mal sehen ob es das dann auch für das M3 gibt und ob evtl. damit auch der Akku sich nicht mehr selbständig entleert. Gefühlt hat es sich schon mit dem 304 verbessert. Evtl ist es ja auch nur der neue Akku der wieder länger hält....


----------



## thomass5 (25 Februar 2019)

Update: Auch der 305 wird durch das M3 im ausgeschaltenen Zustand entleert. 
Da muss ich in Zukunft den Akku weiterhin vor dem Urlaub aus dem Gerät nehmen. Nicht jeder Akku kommt wieder... . Habe letztens meinen toten 304er geöffnet, die Zellen einzeln mit Spannung etwas aufgepeppelt und siehe da, der Wear Level war wieder nur bei 7% und er hält noch immer hervorragend durch.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (25 Februar 2019)

Unser "treues" Field PG M3 erfreut mich immer noch alle paar Wochen mit einem toten Akku. (Der voll geladen immer noch 2 Stunden hält)

Auch die Elektroschock Weckfunktion funktioniert noch toll. 
Mittlerweile war es auch schon wegen einer defekten Schnittstelle zur Reparatur und letztens hat auch noch der LCD aufgegeben. 

Hab einen neuen LCD um 80€ bei Ebay erstanden der jedoch leider nicht so gut ist wie der Originale. Hat eine wesentlich schlechtere vertikale Blickwinkelstabilität.


Alles in allem das schlechteste PG das wir jemals hatten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Februar 2019)

> Alles in allem das schlechteste PG das wir jemals hatten.



Also ich habe auch ein M2 und ein M3. Im Prinzip bin ich mit beiden zufrieden ( bis auf den E-Shock, vor allem im Sommer ).
Wenn ich denke, was die bei mir schon mitgemacht haben ( Hitze, Kälte, Schmutz, teils grober Umgang ) und sie laufen immer
noch und ich kann mich auf die Teile verlassen. Ich bin soweit zufrieden.

Ach so,
mein PG685, PG720 und PG740 P3, die laufen auch noch


----------



## Tommi (25 Februar 2019)

PG610 und 630 (glaube ich) auch noch. Das erste hatte nur ein paar Tasten U,O,N,E,A,M,0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9, mehr war nicht, aber sauschwer...
Beim letzten musste man 5 1/4 Zoll Diskjockey spielen, konnte sich aber auf den Deckel setzen. Die Kollegen benutzten damals schon das 685, deswegen wollte das 630 keiner haben, außer ich...


----------



## thomass5 (25 Februar 2019)

Den E-Schock hab ich mit dem M4-Netzteil umgangen. Und das M4 schockt auch mit dem M3-Netzteil.


----------



## thomass5 (26 Februar 2019)

https://www.maclife.de/news/kriechstrom-beim-macbook-pro-muessen-wissen-100112713.html

Das M3 ist in guter Gesellschaft...


----------

